# really high GH really low KH & PH



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

ok i just tore down a large tank and switched out the substrate with turface. i use R/O water. My kh is like 0-1 while the gh is off the charts (i was on drop number 20 and it still hadnt changed from red to green so i gave up) and my ph sits around 5.0 (i havent even added co2 yet). i never had this problem before because i was using eco complete which i struggled to keep these numbers low, in vain. now they are really low (besides gh).

when i had eco complete, with r/o water going in at ph 5, the tank water had a ph of 7.8, with co2 i got it down to about 6.5

so i am not used to this yet. should i add baking soda? i really want to up my PH to over 6. and up the kh without effecting GH.

advice, suggestions, help?!? please and thank you


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

hello?? anyone?


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

I had the same problem with Turface. I ended up adding 1/4 tsp of Mg and Ca each week with water changes. The GH didn't go up much, but it helped the KH. This was a 20 gallon that I had it in.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> I had the same problem with Turface. I ended up adding 1/4 tsp of Mg and Ca each week with water changes. The GH didn't go up much, but it helped the KH. This was a 20 gallon that I had it in.


thank you


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Dielectric said:


> ok i just tore down a large tank and switched out the substrate with turface. i use R/O water. My kh is like 0-1 while the gh is off the charts (i was on drop number 20 and it still hadnt changed from red to green so i gave up) and my ph sits around 5.0 (i havent even added co2 yet). i never had this problem before because i was using eco complete which i struggled to keep these numbers low, in vain. now they are really low (besides gh).
> 
> when i had eco complete, with r/o water going in at ph 5, the tank water had a ph of 7.8, with co2 i got it down to about 6.5
> 
> ...


High GH and low pH suggests that you may have CaCl2 of MgCl2 in your substrate. Both will be quickly removed by water changes.

If your high GH is a result of Ca then anything that increases KH will drop your GH. 
Try adding NaHCO3. 4.5 gm/10 gal will increase your KH by 4.0 deg.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

ray-the-pilot said:


> High GH and low pH suggests that you may have CaCl2 of MgCl2 in your substrate. Both will be quickly removed by water changes.
> 
> If your high GH is a result of Ca then anything that increases KH will drop your GH.
> Try adding NaHCO3. 4.5 gm/10 gal will increase your KH by 4.0 deg.


i added enough NaHCO3 to raise my my ph from 5.0 to 6.3 have yet to test kh or gh


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Dielectric said:


> i added enough NaHCO3 to raise my my ph from 5.0 to 6.3 have yet to test kh or gh


You should keep track of how much stuff you add to your water as it will give you information about what is in the water you have. Also I would check the GH and KH of my aquarium after adding anything because it is very easy to go way too far in the other direction when you don't have any information.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

ray-the-pilot said:


> You should keep track of how much stuff you add to your water as it will give you information about what is in the water you have. Also I would check the GH and KH of my aquarium after adding anything because it is very easy to go way too far in the other direction when you don't have any information.


i raised KH to 4 and the GH is still at 20. guess i will do a water change as soon as i have enough R/O.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

i'm in the process of changing 40 gallons.

the water is extremely cloudy and a white film is forming on the glass... is this cloudiness from the high GH or could it be a bacterial bloom since the tank is cycling? it was crystal clear last night. it really is unsightly.

i'll post the readings after WC.


----------



## ErioLover (Apr 30, 2009)

I really wouldn't touch the kH. I had no problems with 0 kh and about 4.9 to 5.3 pH. 

My fish are fine.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Dielectric said:


> i'm in the process of changing 40 gallons.
> 
> the water is extremely cloudy and a white film is forming on the glass... is this cloudiness from the high GH or could it be a bacterial bloom since the tank is cycling? it was crystal clear last night. it really is unsightly.
> 
> i'll post the readings after WC.


Cloudy water and precipitate would indicate a reduction in Ca. Check you GH if it is still high then you may have a micro bloom. (BTW cloudy water is more likely an algae bloom even if it appears white.)

You may want to check your RO water. If your RO filter is bad you may be getting bad water from your filter. If you have a conductivity meter, the conductivity of your RO should indicate less than 30 ppm TDS which would cut your GH rapidly with water changes.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

*This is true as well.*



ErioLover said:


> I really wouldn't touch the kH. I had no problems with 0 kh and about 4.9 to 5.3 pH.
> 
> My fish are fine.


This is true as well.

You can raise fish and plants in a wide range of water conditions. My preference is to create the "most, like natural, environment" for my fish and plants. So when you say you want a particular water environment I am assuming that that is the natural environment for the plants and fish you are raising.
0 kH is really great if you have a CO2 controller as it will allow a more accurate control of CO2 levels. The controller will keep your pH and CO2 under control.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

ray-the-pilot said:


> Cloudy water and precipitate would indicate a reduction in Ca. Check you GH if it is still high then you may have a micro bloom. (BTW cloudy water is more likely an algae bloom even if it appears white.)
> 
> You may want to check your RO water. If your RO filter is bad you may be getting bad water from your filter. If you have a conductivity meter, the conductivity of your RO should indicate less than 30 ppm TDS which would cut your GH rapidly with water changes.


r/o water gh and kh is 0

kh of aquarium is 4 gh is still high. i use a controller, the reason i wanted to up my kh and ph is that the lowest setting is 5.5 and my ph was below that already.

the cloudy water mostly cleared and so did the film.


----------

